# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Annette's Tank

## timebomb

Hi, everyone,

Annette Chung aka Virce sent me several pictures of her planted tank. I'm uploading only one of them because the other 4 weren't overall pictures. Although Annette's tank isn't anywhere close to an Amano's, I would say she did a pretty good job considering that in Sabah where she lives, aquatic plants and equipment are hard to come by. 

Great job, Annette. Your tank looks a lot better now than before. Even your fishes seem happier  :Laughing: 



Loh K L

----------


## virce

:Wink:  Actually I'm from Sarawak, not Sabah. 

*LOL* I cannot believe you posted it here. It was for only you to see (because I think it doesn't look as good as other members of killies.com forum) but hey, if anyone wants to comment, please be gentle, it's my first time.  :Laughing:

----------


## RonWill

> if anyone wants to comment, please be gentle, it's my first time.


I usually am gentle with first timers, Annette  :Smile:  
The picture isn't as bad as you think but... I see guppies, platies and dwarf gouramis... urm... where are the killies??

----------


## virce

;P Not a killie person,.... yet. Perhaps Mr Loh will dangle a necklace in front of me and go... "You're getting sleepy... You're falling asleep... You love killies..." 

 :Laughing:  

In all respect killies are beautiful, just not prepared to look after them yet.  :Smile:  Not enough tanks and space!

----------


## timebomb

Very well, if that's what it takes.

Annette, you are tired, you're spending too much time in front of the computer, you're getting drowsy, your eyelids feel heavy and you're nodding off to sleep .........zzzzzzzzzzzz............you've seen the pictures and you know there's nothing more beautiful............you don't know it yet but you're already in love with killies or else you won't be hanging around here all the time...........not having enough tanks and space is just an excuse........killies don't take up much space and if you don't keep too many species, it won't take up much time............all you have to do is say "yes" and a bag of killifish eggs will be on its way to Sarawak.........you can be a killifish pioneer in your country.........you can be somebody instead of just virce...........you may not have a nice tank but you will have in your tank the most beautiful fish in Sarawak.............when you wake up and read this...........you will say "please, please, somebody send me a bag of killifish eggs". 

Loh K L

----------


## virce

*LOL* In due time, Mr Loh, in due time.  :Smile:

----------


## Debbbear

Annette,
You are doing good! My tanks are really ugly  :Shocked:  ,I use java moss and water sprite in my killie tanks for fry cover but I don't have a beautiful plant tank. My 75 gal is full of swords from one end to the other. I need to get to it and thin out with a do over deal, but time has a way of running away!

----------


## virce

Thanks Debbbear!  :Very Happy:  Your compliments are very much appreciated. The journey to perfect looking tanks are filled with mediocre ones!

Regards,
Annette Chung

----------


## Heather

I think your tank looks very good. I can't get anything to live in mine and even if I could, none of the pet stores around here carry live plants. I have to order everything online. I definitely don't have enough space for killies either, but I'm cramming the tanks in every corner I can find in preparation for more  :Smile: . 

Heather

----------


## imported_bttay

Hi Annette,

Congratulation! Really not bad for a first timer. 

Just two humble suggestions- You may want to consider:
1. putting a big piece of driftwood across the length of the tank as a center piece. It may be easier to achieve some depth in perspective  :Smile:  

2. having a background to cover the cable behind the tank.

Do LFS in Kuching sell driftwood by the way?

Cheers,
Tay

----------


## timebomb

> Do LFS in Kuching sell driftwood by the way?


Tay,

I've never been to Kuching but I'm quite sure there are plenty of driftwoods there. Only problem is you probably won't find them in the fish shops. It takes some time for people to realise that those pieces of wood which they think are junk lying all over the beaches and banks of streams and rivers are worth some money to planted tank hobbyists. I think the aquaria scene in Kuching is such that not only they don't know the value, they also don't believe that there are people who are willing to pay good money for funny looking pieces of wood. 

Olaf Pronk, a fish breeder and reptile import/exporter visited me some time back and he told me that in Madagascar where he lives, the natives don't realise that the Lace Plants growing in the streams are highly-sought after by hobbyists all over the world. To them, the Lace Plants and all are just weeds. 

By the way, welcome to the forum, Tay. I'm glad you decide to step out from lurking mode. I saw your question on AQ about driftwoods and I don't know if anyone tried to answer it. But if you want to look for driftwoods in Singapore, you can try our beaches. I once went searching for driftwoods along the East Coast Parkway. The best time to do this is early in the morning because this is when the tides deposit the driftwoods along the beach. You have to be there earlier than the sweepers or else the driftwoods will all be in the dustbin compound. To them, it's all just junk. But if you look hard, you may find a piece or 2 that's really nice. 

Don't you think this forum is so much better than others? Even before the question is asked, answers are provided :wink:

Loh K L

----------


## imported_bttay

Hi Mr. Loh,

Thank you for your message. I was surprised that you have even noticed my post at AQ. No doubt there is big difference in this forum. I really feel at home. I also see that you insist on using real name. Hmm... we need a place like this in the anonymous cyber world where everybody is hidding behind a nickname. Of course to be fair, there are also a lot of helpful guys at AQ whom have taught me tremendous amount of knowledge without which I would not have enjoyed the hobby so much.

Thank you for your reply to my driftwood quest. You will find me on the news headline that reads: "Strange man after junk at East coast beach" one of these days  :Laughing:  

By the way, I came from Kuching but have lost tough of the LFS scene there. Maybe one day you'll see me running a fish farm in Sarawak.  :Laughing:  

Best regards,
Tay BT

----------


## virce

Hi Mr. Tay,
Nice to see you here too.  :Wink:  Your observations and suggestions on rescaping my tank is well noted and appreciated. The back of my tank is overrun by Hygrophilia Polysperma and Difformis from Mr. Loh. I wonder if I can squeeze other types of plants in there.

I will be the first to celebrate should you open a fish farm here, Mr. Tay.  :Very Happy:  We need more of those, that's for sure!

Regards,
Annette Chung

----------


## zmzfam

> Hi Mr. Tay,
> Nice to see you here too.


Yes Tay, glad you decide to come to killies.com. 

Hmm.....now let's try making him keep killies in his soon to be empty 14 incher...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## timebomb

> Of course to be fair, there are also a lot of helpful guys at AQ whom have taught me tremendous amount of knowledge without which I would not have enjoyed the hobby so much.


Those guys on AQ are okay. I've met many of their moderators. But like many other local-based forums, AQ is run by young people. And although I would admit that AQ is one of the better fish forums around, it doesn't seem to have a direction. In other words, I believe AQ does not know which way it's going or even worse, it doesn't care at all. 

It's really a pity because AQ has a lot of potential. Besides the moderators, they have many members who are very experienced and willing to share their knowledge. But without a clear direction, the number of "garbage" posts are outnumbering the "quality" posts gradually. It's only a matter of time before AQ becomes another "garbage" forum like the others. I would hate to see it go that way but it seems inevitable.

Part of the reason I started this forum was because I can't find any in Singapore that are good enough. Frankly, I think our local forums make us look bad in the eyes of foreigners. Too many childish postings, too much inane chattering and a complete lack of netiquette - all these make us look like we're a bunch of uncivilised clouts. 

I believe as Singaporeans, we can do a lot better.

Loh K L

----------


## imported_bttay

> Originally Posted by virce
> 
> Hi Mr. Tay,
> Nice to see you here too. 
> 
> 
> Yes Tay, glad you decide to come to killies.com. 
> 
> Hmm.....now let's try making him keep killies in his soon to be empty 14 incher...


Zul, I know you are all out to convert me to killifish keeper  :Laughing:  
Hmm... will consider once my 14-incher is cleared. Maybe should convert it to a low maintainance tank w/o CO2.

----------


## imported_bttay

> Frankly, I think our local forums make us look bad in the eyes of foreigners. Too many childish postings, too much inane chattering and a complete lack of netiquette - all these make us look like we're a bunch of uncivilised clouts. 
> 
> I believe as Singaporeans, we can do a lot better.
> 
> Loh K L


100% agree with you.  :Smile:  
I can feel the difference when I joined foreign forums. I might be a little biased, but those forums did make me feel welcomed, friendly and warm.

----------

